# Medical Care in Japan



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

My wife and I will to visiting Okinawa in October 2015 for an extended stay with the kids. She has serious health issues and needs Tincture of Opium to slow down rapid transit through her digestive track. Will she be able to get medical help and her prescriptions while there? Depending on what we find and like we are thinking about relocating to Japan but want to visit prior to making a decision. A lot depends upon her ability to find the medicines and health care she needs.


----------

